# Hillbilly 67gto.



## Hillbilly 67gto (Apr 30, 2021)

Can install the complete front bumper wt everything attached.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely. With a helper, you want to loosely hang it on the rear bolt of each bracket. 
Then carefully swing it upward and slightly out to clear fillers.
I would also recommend only snugging the outer bumper to bracket bolts so the final fit/adjustment can be made.


----------

